# Homemade Hooter Shooter



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

I was cleaning up some things in the garage and came across a folding metal stand that I got years ago from a yard sale. At one time I had it set up as a portable miter saw stand but hadn't used it in years. I was trying to think of what I could use it for and came up with the idea for a home made Hooter Shooter. It took about an hour to build and set up. I used scrap 2x4 and 2x8 lumber, some climbing equipment, a piece from a jeep sway bar disconnect, a rubber part from a jeep tire carrier and parts from a TrueBall release. The bow is held in place with a bolt that screws into the threaded insert in the riser. I only tried it a few times but it shoots very well. I put the same arrow into the same hole three time from about 15 feet. The last shot tore through my homemade target and the arrow punched through a 3/4 inch piece of melamine. By the way, PSE Radial X Weave arrows are tough! With the lock off system using a Wildcountry Ropeman, the draw can be stopped at anytime. A scale can be used to measure the draw weight and let off. With some adjustemnts to the holding bolt the bow can be set level and square so it can be used as a vice too. I plan to use this for working on the bow and checking arrows.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Interesting! My only concern would be that your string and cables are definitely going to hit the wood upon release! The cables really become "loose" and fly forward upon release and will slap the wood that is holding the bow. 

Put some spray foot powder on the wood and see if there is any contact!! Just to make sure!! If it's ok, then I think you have a winner!! Either way, nice job!!


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to test for cable/string contact. Its very quiet when I shoot, no slapping sounds that can hear.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool!! I would definitely double check so you don't need new string and cables!!:mg: 

I would check it at 20 yards also to see if the accuracy is still there!! If it's shooting in the same hole at 20, I think your set!! Even if it doesn't, rotate the nock and try again until it does!! Good luck with it and have fun spending the $1400 you saved!!




njsbow said:


> Sounds like a good idea to test for cable/string contact. Its very quiet when I shoot, no slapping sounds that can hear.


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are some more pictures that show a better overall view, the srting/cable clearance and locking mechanism, The bow string is drawn by a 2:1 pully using small climbing rope. The lock off is a camming device designed to provide a one way no slip grip on the rop. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

What a waste of climbing gear... KIDDING! :darkbeer:

Great idea, and good completion. The only thing I might be concerned with is the thickness of the wood where it connects to the riser. Have you had any trouble with the string hitting the wood?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I love this idea. I feel inspired to do something similar . thanks for the idea


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Yes*

I very much like the simple draw method that is infinitly adjustable. Clever. I'm less enthusiastic about the bow holder which is inelegant, and likely in the way, but it sounds like you will be working that out.


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

Had some extra time this morning and found some left over metal from in the garage so here is the updated version of my shooter. 

The bow is really locked in well now and there is less chance of string/cable contact even though I did test the old version and clearance wasn't an issue. The grip of the bow is held in place against a block of hard rubber using a U-bolt padded with thick and dense rubber hose. 

The lower bolt is able to float to get good alignment while threading it into the riser insert and the bolt is cusioned with neoprene washers.

I need to move this thing outside for longer range testing but at about 15 feet it always hits the same spot with the same arrow. I might work on the design later but I like to shoot my bow more than tinker with it or my arrows.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats really cool, how long did it take to complete the project?


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

Not counting the time spent rummaging around in the garage for parts it took about an hour to build initailly and just a few minutes, maybe half an hour this morning to modify.


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

I tested out the shooter today at about 13 yards set up in my back yard on thick grass. I shot 9 arrows 3 times each at a piece of insulation foam in front of a target. The arrows all hit in a group about the size of a quarter except for a flyer with damged flecthing and a couple of poorly released arrows. I modified the drawing system with an eye bolt to act as a guide for the pull rope part way through the test; this helped with consistency. The bow is really locked in and does not move relative to the frame. The biggest weakness is that the release device floats a bit. I have an idea to fix that to try out soon. It would be fun to see what other people come up with for designs.


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*shooter*

I can definitely see where I can use this for timing adjustments on my dual cam bows. Great Idea. The first item for bow work I have seen on here made from wood. This I can work with. THANKS.
Roy


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jun 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you need any extra weight on the unit or does it hold it's own pretty well?


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you have any adjustments for sighting this in??


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm on vacation and had some time today so I decided to work on the shooter again. I added rails and a guide for the release and that settled everything down. Same arrow goes into the same hole every time I tried it; the repeatability of shots is significantly improved having the release rock steady. The unit is basically two pieces, the bow holder/shooter and the metal folding base. The folding base is very stable and weighs about 10 pounds at least. I have no idea what it was original designed for but at one time I used it as a miter saw stand. When everything is locked and level the default target spot is about 4 feet off the ground at 13 yards and probably out to 20 yards. The shooter and base are clamped together with C-clamps and this allows it to be leveled to an extent. There is no real precise sighting in system, general aiming is done by positioning the base/arrow in line with the target. Adjusting the bolts that hold the bow bit can slightly change the level of the bow but not much. At this stage it seems to be reliable enough to use as a tool for checking cam timing and testing arrows. I don't plan on modifying the shooter any more but at some point may build an new and improved model.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I plan on building one when time allows and was planning on using the clamping mechanism that come with most chop saws. I don't really know of anyone who uses them anyway. They are already threaded so you would only have to either mount a nut to a platform and run this thread through it, depending on which chop saw clamp you use. One for the both the y and x axis should work great, atleast IMO.


----------



## traywick (May 7, 2009)

Man thats just to cool..


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## bradybeats (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya great idea


----------



## Tiggerv (Feb 11, 2013)

:set1_applaud:


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

just out of curiosity, why not use the stabilizer mount on the front to hold the bow?


----------



## bbell220 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good job. That's slick


----------

